# Pickup routing



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm wondering - what's the best way to route pickup cavities? I'm assuming a plunge router would be the tool, but what kind of bit(s) are best to use? Do most of you guys have templates that you trace on, or do you do it from plans? I'm trying to figure out what I need to know before I start with a j-bass body... Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Most folks use a template and router bit with a bearing at the top of the shaft. Trick is to drill out most of the wood with a forstner bit first so the router is only cutting the last part around the edge.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

You can purchase templates already - Stewmac sells them for all major styles of pickups.

I have also made a lot of my own from 1/4 masonite or baltic birch ply. A plunge router is fine, if you are using a guide bushing (and a straight bit designed to plunge) but then your template will have to be oversize to allow for the guide.

The router bits witjh the ball bearing guides use a zero clearance (actual size) hole, and they are fine but you are limited to taking a full cut so the bearing rides on the template. You usually have to mess around with shimming up the template to get things to work.

I now usually say to heck with the router and just cut out my pickup cavities with a Forstner drill bit. Yes, theya re not as clean as a well routed cavity but if you are using a pickguard or a pickup ring you wont see it anyhow. 

AJC


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> I now usually say to heck with the router and just cut out my pickup cavities with a Forstner drill bit. Yes, theya re not as clean as a well routed cavity but if you are using a pickguard or a pickup ring you wont see it anyhow.


I'm assuming you use a router to clean up a neck cavity (is cavity even the right word for the neck joint?)... or do you do that with a forstner bit too?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

sivs said:


> I'm assuming you use a router to clean up a neck cavity (is cavity even the right word for the neck joint?)... or do you do that with a forstner bit too?


It depends. For a set neck, I generally hog out the majority of the material with a Forstner bit and then finish size with a very sharp, 1 1/2" wide chisel. I like to pare away the wood untill it fits perfectly.

WHen I do a bolt on, I use a router and template, and then sand the end of the neck to fit in snugly.

Generally when you do a set neck you have to fit the shoulder as well as the tennon/pocket so its a little off/check it/more off/etc with the tennon being made first, and opening up the mortise.

When you do a bolt on, I find it is easier to work in reverse - neck pocket first and then fit the neck blank to it.

Thats how I do it, there is no right or wrong IMO - just many ways to get to the same result.

AJC


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I also "hog" out most of the material with Forstner bits and then clean it up with a router. I use a very small router called a "laminate trimmer" for guitar work because it's so easy to handle/see around.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I also "hog" out most of the material with Forstner bits and then clean it up with a router. I use a very small router called a "laminate trimmer" for guitar work because it's so easy to handle/see around.


I do use one of those but much prefer a bigger router because of the visibility.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I made a slight mistake by buying a 1" long template bit for my router. Because I cannot take that much of a cut at once, I am making really thick templates from 2 pieces of 1/2" plywood, screwed together. That way I have stacking templates that can be taken apart for the deeper cuts. I plan on putting reference lines on them to make sure they are centered and square on the body. Probably not the "prefered" method, but I am sure it will work out. I only have a non-plunge full sized router.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I deal with a large hardware/woodworking supply company, Richelieu Hardware - and while going through their catalogue the other day I found an Amana (USA made) stubby 1/2" diam straight bit with a 1/2" diam guide bearing. The cutting length os about 3/8". I bought one and put 2 extra bearings on the shaft. It works GREAT! Perfect for routing neck and pickup pockets.

I am not sure how much it cost as I have not yet received the invoice but its worth a look.... anyone carrying Richelieu brand stuff should be able to order one for you. 

AJC


----------

